# MP3 non lu par mon iPod...



## iMax (29 Juin 2003)

Pourquoi certains MP3 ne sont-ils par lus par mon iPod alors qu'ils le sont parfaitement par iTunes ? A quoi est-ce du ? Est-il possible d'y remedier ?


----------



## alfred (29 Juin 2003)

c'est peut-être des mp3 quicktime ? si tu ouvres les infos, et choisis itunes pour les ouvrir, leurs icônes changeront et ca marchera p'têt ?


----------



## toast au foie gras (29 Juin 2003)

Helo! moi j'ai exactement le meme probleme...il s agit de fichiers audio mpeg..mais je sais pas comment les convertir en fichiers mp3 que mon ipod pourrait reconnaitre..si qqn connait un moyen....merci!

Camembert


----------



## alfred (30 Juin 2003)

avec quicktime (pro?). je n'ai pas de fichier audio mpeg, mais j'imagine que dans le menu sauver sous, ca doit pouvoir ce faire?


----------



## toast au foie gras (30 Juin 2003)

j ai trouve comment faire..alors d abord tu fais une sauvegarde de ton fichier son avant les manipulations..en cas d erreur t as ton fichier de base comme ca..apres tu ouvers ton fichier son copié avec quicktime, tu vas ds fichier et tu cliques sur extraire. ds le premier menu deroulant tu selectionne son vers wave et ds celui d en dessous reglages par defaut. apres tu cliques sur enregistrer..ton fichier wave va apparaitre sur ton bureau..pour autant que tu l aies sauvé sur ton bureau. bref..
apres tu glisse ton fichier wave ds i tunes..le truc c que ton fichier wave prends environ 10 fois plus de places qu un mp3..donc il faut convertir ton wave en mp3 avec itunes..apres ds preferences itunes, tu verifies que le menu deroulant intiutlé "importer avec" soit bien "encodeur mp3"..tu cliques sur ok.. apres tu selectionne ton fichier wave ds itunes, et tu vas ds le menu "avancées" et tu mets "convertir la selection en mp3" et ton fichier mp3 va apparaitre sous ton fichier wave  DS LA BIBLIOTHEQUE..apres tu jete ton fichier wave et t as ton fichier mp3 qui sera lu par ton iopd...j espere que j ai repondu a ta question!¨
Amicalement


----------



## iMax (30 Juin 2003)

Merci pour la technique, mais j'ai trouvé encore plus simple et plus rapide...

Je selectionne le morceau qui merde
Je fait "convertir la séléction en MP3/AAC/etc..."
Je supprime l'original
La copie marche


----------



## alfred (1 Juillet 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> * Merci pour la technique, mais j'ai trouvé encore plus simple et plus rapide...
> 
> Je selectionne le morceau qui merde
> Je fait "convertir la séléction en MP3/AAC/etc..."
> ...




l'original et la copie sont tout deux des mp3 itunes ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ??


----------



## iMax (1 Juillet 2003)

La plupart du temps, non.

Mais j'en avais encodé un avec iTunes 2 qui n'a pas marché avec mon iPod... Je l'ai réencodé à partir du CD.


----------

